# Pump set pressure vessels



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I have to replace a pressure vessel and I want to ensure the current vessel is the correct size.Does anyone know how to size a pressure vessel for a triplex pump set. The pump set is located on the roof of a 12 story building supplying potable water. Max flow rate is around 264 L/M.

Thanks


----------

